

My Guess at the truths of marketing - klbarry

I've done a lot of research on marketing (like many people here) and I've made a list of traits I think are universal in humans as related to persuading people. Most of it probably seems obvious, but I think it's good to have a "checklist", so to speak.<p>Tell me what you think:
- Ethos is the most important
- People make judgements by comparison/anchoring
- People process information best from stories
- People are foremost interested in things that effect them.
- Breaking patterns gets attention
- People to look to other people's decision when making decisions
- People will believe things more easily that fit their pre-existent mindset. The converse is also true.
- People handle one idea at a time best
- People want more choices, but are happier with less
- People decide first, then rationalize
- If people are stuck with something, they will like it more over time.
- Experience is memory, the last part of the experience is weighted heavily.
======
Ataraxy
WHAT PEOPLE REALLY WANT:

Life Force 8: \-------------- 1) Survival, enjoyment of life, life extension.
2) Enjoyment of food and beverages. 3) Freedom from fear, pain, and danger. 4)
Sexual companionship. 5) Confortable living conditions. 6) To be superior,
winning, keeping up with the Jones. 7) Care and protection of loved ones. 8)
Social approval.

~~~
klbarry
I looked this up and I see it came from the book cashvertising - is it any
good? The information looks useful but the cover looks spammy, and I worry the
Amazon reviews are bought.

~~~
Ataraxy
Don't let the spammy book cover fool you. It's likely one of the best
marketing books you will ever read...seriously. Quite insightful.

------
sadfgsdgsdg
I think you've been watching Dan Gilbert :)

In all seriousness, I've been meaning to do the same kind of thing for my
future marketing adventures, and you've saved me the bother - it's that good
and covers everything I've learned and more.

Apologies for gushiness.

~~~
klbarry
Wow, I appreciate your comments. There's a lot of great Ted talks for
marketing, Dan Gilbert is one, Dan Ariely is another.

------
klbarry
I didn't check what it looked like visually after I posted it, I meant to have
them in a line going down, oh well.

